# Cpt 64418 and 20611



## yu0202@hotmail.com (May 6, 2015)

Can i bill the cpt code 64418 with 20611 together and what is the appropriate modifier for the codes?


----------



## dwaldman (May 6, 2015)

No, per NCCI/National Correct Coding Initiative 

Code 20611(column 1) has a CCI conflict with code 64418(column 2). A modifier is* not *allowed to override this relationship.


----------



## yu0202@hotmail.com (May 7, 2015)

thank you for reply my question and it was really helpful.


----------

